# Flourite black vs sand for shrimp



## thlim

hi, i'm planning to make a DIY 10gal shrimp tank and i'm wondering which substrate is good for shrimp between Flourite black and sand. i'm just going to use moss for plants. 
Also which one is more dark? 

NEED SOME HELP


----------



## onefang

The flourite black, if I remember correctly, is almost a black-slate color(sort of greyish). If you went with Tahitian moon sand, it is probably the blackest substrate I've used. As far as being good for shrimp, the flourite black granules are a little large than your average sand, which might promote a slightly denser growth of bacteria and microfilm(which shrimp like), however, I can't say if this is true one way or the other. Neither really contribute anything specifically to the shrimp, so it's really up to you.


----------



## thlim

The CaribSea one right? Tahitian moon sand looks really dark. 
I heard that before you set up with Flourite black, you need to wash it first cuz they have clouding water.. is this true? ;


----------



## spypet

florite black is baked clay, similar to sms/turface,
and contains minerals that will benefit plants and
may foster better microorganism growth and be
easier for shrimp to sift and dig through.
sand it just dead inert glass - I would never us
it for this hobby even if it looks much blacker.


----------



## Newt

I used flourite black sand and I'm very happy with it. Just make sure you rinse it really well.
Here is a link to my journal>
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/65457-newt-newt-jrs-shrimp-tank-journal.html


----------



## thlim

how big is the flourite black gravel size?


----------



## thlim

Your tank looks really cool =] also i like the flourite black sand color . 
didn't you have clouding water when your first setting? cuz i heard some people got issue about it ..



Newt said:


> I used flourite black sand and I'm very happy with it. Just make sure you rinse it really well.
> Here is a link to my journal>
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/65457-newt-newt-jrs-shrimp-tank-journal.html


----------



## onefang

You do have to wash flourite thoroughly, or it will cloud.


----------



## thlim

I wanna get Tahitian moon sand cuz it looks really dark. 
can i get it from petsmart or petco?


----------



## onefang

Petsmart here locally does have moon sand on a regular basis. Generally though, your smaller LFS should have it, or be able to order it for you.


----------



## thlim

i might go to local petsmart and get them .
thanks for helping me =]


----------



## Newt

thlim said:


> Your tank looks really cool =] also i like the flourite black sand color .
> didn't you have clouding water when your first setting? cuz i heard some people got issue about it ..


I did not have clouding as I washed it really well. I used a 1 gallon plastic bucket and washed about a 1/4 bucket full each time. I would run cold water and swish the sand around with my hand until the white film/cloud disappeared.


----------



## gitusukka

I had Tahitian Moon Sand. Really dark, shiny black. My only complaint, maybe too dark, it shows all the shrimp poop.


----------

